# 1980 Maxima diesel



## fud2468 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi,
I'm new here and am giving this sub-forum a try, although it looks like no heading goes earlier than 1989 models.
A friend has told me about a 1980 Maxima diesel with automatic, supposedly in good running shape, for sale. I could get it for around $750 USD.
I'd prefer a manual transmission, but am wondering if it's worth it for the novelty of it, if nothing else, and to play with.
Any thoughts on this? 
Thanks, Ray Mac.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the engine alone is worth that much to some people...
the Z guys really like using the max deisel crank in their engines and building a stroker kit with it...


if you want it for a novelty and it's in good condition, then it's definitely worth $750. if you're buying it just to buy it, then it's up to you.


----------



## fud2468 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah I also found that about the crank being used to stroke a 280Z, but wonder if it's worth it for only 4mm. extra stroke.
Do you know if the crank from an A/T engine can be used with a manual trannie without shop work?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

for the newer ones, it's not a problem.. just remove the bushing that's in there from the auto and then install the 5 spd copper bushing. but that's on the FWD versions I've swapped engines on... don't particularly know about the RWD ones where the pilot bushing is extremely important.


----------



## fud2468 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks. 
I will not see the car until next week. Taking my life in my hands to go by Greyhound through Oakland to get there to see it. Strong incentive to buy it, otherwise it's back home again by bus.
BTW, I found out it's a 1982, not 1980. The diesel was not available in Maxima until the middle of the 1981 model year and only lasted to 1983.
Ray Mac


----------



## dieselmaxima (Sep 24, 2017)

does anyone know anyone who had a 81-83 maxima diesel engine or whole car


----------

